# SEVILLE -culture, history, tradition and attractive contemporary space-



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Seville is the capital and largest city of the autonomous community of Andalusia and the province of Seville, Spain. It is situated on the plain of the River Guadalquivir. The inhabitants of the city are known as sevillanos or hispalenses, after the Roman name of the city, Hispalis. Seville has a municipal population of about 700,000 and a metropolitan population of about 1.5 million, making it the fourth-largest city in Spain and the 30th most populous municipality in the European Union.

A city with a captivating personality known open to visitors and naturally creates meeting places. A city full of culture, history and tradition, but also has attractive contemporary space. 

I'd like to share my photobook of Sevilla with you!

-Views of Seville from Metropol Parasol:

1.Cathedral and Salvador Church.

Catedral y Salvador, Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

2.Asunción Church.

Sevilla desde Metropol Parasol por jujo87, en Flickr

3.Faculty of Fine Arts in Laraña Street

Calle Laraña por jujo87, en Flickr

4.Dome of San Luís Church

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

5.San Lorenzo district.

Centro de Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Santa María Magdalena* is a Baroque church in Seville. It was built in 1691-1709 under design of architect Leonardo de Figueroa, above a medieval church built after the Christian conquest of the city in 1248.

6.

Iglesia de la Magdalena (Sevilla) por jujo87, en Flickr

7.

Detalles del interior de la Magdalena por jujo87, en Flickr

8.

Interior de la Iglesia de la Magdalena por jujo87, en Flickr

9.

Altar Mayor, Iglesia de la Magdalena por jujo87, en Flickr

10.

Cúpula Iglesia de la Magdalena por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

11.Avenida de la Constitución

Avenida de la Constitución por jujo87, en Flickr

12.Salvador Square

Plaza del Salvador por jujo87, en Flickr

13.Salvador Square

Plaza del Salvador por jujo87, en Flickr

14.Real Audiencia de los Grados

Antigua Audiencia de Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

15.Casino of Ibero-American Exposition of 1929

Casino de la exposición por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Iglesia de la Anunciación*, is a renaissance church in Seville. It was built in 1579 under design of architect Hernán Ruiz II. 

16.

Iglesia de la Anunciación por jujo87, en Flickr

17.

Iglesia de la Anunciación por jujo87, en Flickr

18.

DSC00423 por jujo87, en Flickr

19.

DSC00433 por jujo87, en Flickr

20.

Inmaculada por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

21.Lineros street

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

22.Cuesta del Bacalao

Cuesta del Bacalao por jujo87, en Flickr

23.Placentines Street

La Giralda por jujo87, en Flickr

24.La Giralda. It's a former minaret that was converted to a bell tower for the Cathedral of Seville. (World Heritage Site)

La Giralda por jujo87, en Flickr

25.San Telmo Palace

Palacio de San Telmo por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

26.San Andrés Square

Plaza de San Andrés por jujo87, en Flickr

27.San Andres Church

Iglesia de Santa Marta por jujo87, en Flickr

28.La Campana Square

Plaza de la Campana por jujo87, en Flickr

29.Regionalism Architecture

Centro de Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

30.European Union Pavilion of the Universal Exposition of Seville (Expo '92)

Pabellón de la UE por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

31.Monastery of Santa Maria de las Cuevas

Monasterio de la Cartuja (Sevilla) por jujo87, en Flickr

32.Old Cable Car station of the Universal Exposition of Seville. 

Sevilla, Andalucía por jujo87, en Flickr

33.Cristo de la Expiración bridge

Puente del Cachorro por jujo87, en Flickr

34.Metropol Parasol

Metropol Parasol por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

35.San Eloy Street

Calle San Eloy (Sevilla) por jujo87, en Flickr

36.

Cartuja por jujo87, en Flickr

37.Buildings in the technological and scientific park Cartuja 93

Edificios en Cartuja por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

38. View from Metropol Parasol

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

39.

Metropol Parasol por jujo87, en Flickr

40.

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

41.Vorsevi building

Edificio Vorsevi por jujo87, en Flickr

42.Suburban train

DSC00833 por jujo87, en Flickr

43.Encarnacion Square

Metropol Parasol por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

44.Laraña Street

Calle Laraña por jujo87, en Flickr

45.Plaza Nueva

Plaza Nueva por jujo87, en Flickr

46.View of Cartuja Distric

DSC00629 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

47.Santa Cruz neighborhood

Barrio de Santa Cruz por jujo87, en Flickr

48.Santa Cruz neighborhood

Barrio de Santa Cruz por jujo87, en Flickr

49.La Giralda

La Giralda por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

50. Marocco pavilion of the Universal Exposition of Seville (Expo '92)

Pabellón de Marruecos por jujo87, en Flickr

51.Inside the Marocco pavilion

XX aniversario Expo92 por jujo87, en Flickr

52.Institute of Statistics and Cartography of Andalusia

XX aniversario Expo92 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Marocco pavilion of the Universal Exposition of Seville (Expo '92)*

53.

XX aniversario Expo 92 por jujo87, en Flickr

54.

XX aniversario Expo92 por jujo87, en Flickr

55.

XX aniversario Expo92 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great thread....awesome photos from Seville.:cheers:


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

^^
Thank you! Glad you enjoyed it! 

56.Sevillian patio

Patio por jujo87, en Flickr

57.Details of the cathedral

Detalles Catedral y Giralda por jujo87, en Flickr

58.Inside the cathedral (World Heritage Site)

Catedral Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images from Seville. I must visit.

I like the quirky _Metropol Parasol_ structure.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks you for your comment, openluJane. The photos are mine  Yes, Metropol Parasol is a new icon of the city. I have a lot of photos of Metropol Parasol.

59.*General Archive of the Indies*. It housed in the ancient merchants' exchange of Seville, the Casa Lonja de Mercaderes, is the repository of extremely valuable archival documents illustrating the history of the Spanish Empire in the Americas and the Philippines. The building itself, an unusually serene and Italianate example of Spanish Renaissance architecture, was designed by Juan de Herrera. This structure and its contents were registered in 1987 by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site.

Archivo de India por jujo87, en Flickr

60.Inside the building

Archivo de Indias por jujo87, en Flickr

61.

Archivo de Indias por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

62.Alamillo brigde (140 metres)

Puente del Alamillo por jujo87, en Flickr

63.

Puente del Alamillo por jujo87, en Flickr

64.San Jerónimo Park

Parque San Jerónimo por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

65.the choir of the cathedral

Entrada al Coro, Catedral de Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

66.Chapel inside the cathedral

Interior de una de las capillas de la catedral por jujo87, en Flickr

67.Details

Iglesia del Sagrario por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

68.View of the Cathedral from La Torre del Oro

Catedral desde la Torre del Oro por jujo87, en Flickr

69.Puerta de Jerez

Avenida Constitución por jujo87, en Flickr

70.Arenal District

Torre de la Plata por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

71.Cid Avenue and Prado gardens

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

72.Callejón del Agua in Santa Cruz neighborhood

Callejón del Agua por jujo87, en Flickr

73.Virgen de los Reyes square

Plaza Virgen de los Reyes por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

-*Monastery of Santa Maria de las Cuevas (Andalusian Center of Contemporary Arts)*. In 1964, it was declared a national monument, and now is owned by the government of Andalusia. Restorations were made for the Seville Expo '92. In 1997, it became the site of a museum of contemporary and ceramic art.

74.

Monasterio de la Cartuja por jujo87, en Flickr

75.

Monasterio de la Cartuja por jujo87, en Flickr

76.

Monasterio de la Cartuja por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Inside the museum

77.

Monasterio de la Cartuja por jujo87, en Flickr

78.

Monasterio de la Cartuja por jujo87, en Flickr

79.

Monasterio de la Cartuja por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

80.Buildings near Plaza Nueva

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

81.

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

82.Old building of Union and Phoenix

Unión y el Fénix por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

83.European Union Pavilion of the Universal Exposition of Seville

Cartuja Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

84.Techno incubator Marie Curie

Cartuja Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

85.The Andalusian Energy Agency

Cartuja Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Seville became one of the economic centres of the Spanish Empire as its port monopolised the trans-oceanic trade and the Casa de Contratación (House of Trade) wielded its power, opening a Golden Age of arts and literature. In 1519, Ferdinand Magellan departed from Seville for the first circumnavigation of the Earth.

86.

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

87.

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

88.

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*-Seville Airport (San Pablo Airport)*

89.

SVQ por jujo87, en Flickr

90.

SVQ por jujo87, en Flickr

91.

SVQ por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Seville; well done and thanks :cheers:


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

You are welcome chistos-greece!  I hope you like my photos of Seville. 

-*Plaza de España*. It's a plaza located in the Maria Luisa Park, built in 1928 for the Ibero-American Exposition of 1929. It is a landmark example of the Renaissance Revival style in Spanish architecture.

92.

Plaza de España, Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

93.

Plaza de España, Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

94.

Plaza de España, Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*The wall of the Alcázar*

95.

Murallas del Alcázar por jujo87, en Flickr

96.

Arco del patio de banderas por jujo87, en Flickr

97.Street of Historic Distric

Cuesta del Bacalao por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Very cool! Awesome city!


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

^^
kay:

98.Plaza del Pan

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

99.*The Hospital de Los Venerables* is one of the buildings in best condition of all those from the second half of the 17th century when Baroque was in its initial phase. Construction of this exceptional building began in 1676 under the direction of the architect Juan Domínguez and was completed in 1697 by Leonardo de Figueroa.

Hospital de los Venerables, Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

100.*The Cathedral of Saint Mary of the See*, better known as Seville Cathedral, is a Roman Catholic cathedral. It is the largest Gothic cathedral and the third-largest church in the world. It was registered in 1987 by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Plaza De Espana looks fabulous.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

>


^^So beautiful the classical patios.



>


^^ It is weird to see a greek inscription instead of latin in a spanish baroque church.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

^^
Yes, it's interesting, they appear greek letters. There were some Murillo pictures here too but they are in the Museo del Prado in Madrid now 


*Christmas holidays in Seville!*

101.

Sevilla en Navidad por jujo87, en Flickr

102.

Sevilla en Navidad por jujo87, en Flickr

103.

Sevilla en navidad por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

104.

Sevilla en navidad por jujo87, en Flickr

105.

Sevilla en navidad por jujo87, en Flickr

106.

Sevilla en navidad por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

107.

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

108.

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

109.

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Christmas Mapping in the city hall

110.

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

111.

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

112.

DSC04904 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

^^
Thank you! 

113.Salvador Square at Christmas

DSC04899 por jujo87, en Flickr

114.Plaza del Triunfo (World Heritage Site)

Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr

115.fairground attraction

DSC04951 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Roman ruins of Italica*

116.

Via Crucis Itálica por jujo87, en Flickr

117.

Via Crucis Itálica por jujo87, en Flickr

118.

Itálica por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

The Cajasol Tower is an office skyscraper under construction in Seville. The tower has a height of 180.5 metres (592 ft) and have 40 floors

119.

DSC05652 por jujo87, en Flickr

120.

DSC05642 por jujo87, en Flickr

121.

DSC05649 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Torneo Business Park

122.

DSC05705 por jujo87, en Flickr

123.

DSC05706 por jujo87, en Flickr

124.

DSC05701 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Lovely city!

I had the chance to spend a couple of days in Seville back in 2005. To me, Seville is second to no other place in Spain in terms of authentic Spanish spirit. I love this place and I dream of returning there. 

Good job! Keep posting!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

wow! impressive city and I'm excited about the first craper, a sleek one.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Seville at night


5 por jujo87, en Flickr


11 por jujo87, en Flickr


DSC05973 por jujo87, en Flickr


DSC06043 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

jujo_editado-1 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As usually very nice updates from Seville


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice and vibrant city and the first really craper is iconic.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic! I hope there are more.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

La Ciudad pintoresca.


1_editado-1 por jujo87, en Flickr


2 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

-Sala Capitular, cathedral.

Salacapitular por jujo87, en Flickr

-Archivo de Indias

DSC01500 por jujo87, en Flickr


-Sala capitular, Casa Consistorial.

DSC09571 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.cadenaser.com/espana/art...tes-agosto/csrcsrpor/20140923csrcsrnac_31/Tes
[/quote]

Dejo unas fotos que hice el otro día dando un paseo por esta otra ciudad eterna


Puerta del León, Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


Catedral de Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


Sevilla, Plaza Virgen de los Reyes by jujo87, on Flickr


Iglesia del Salvador, Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


Palacio de San Telmo, Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


Metropol Parasol, Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


Torre del Oro y Giralda, Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


----------

